

Firefox versions change faster than my kids clothes - cafletch

Az a CTO of a product company, I am faced with the never ending challenge of Firefox.  But the time you get through a short test cycle, the next release of Firefox is out.  The worst part, the rendering changes causing the application to need tweaks for every version.  Thus, changing faster than my kids clothes.<p>In honesty, I love Firefox land use it personally.  From a commercial standpoint, it is killing me.<p>I like continuous improvement, and the community behind Firefox. Imagine Firefox was an electrical standard that people needed to use.  Every (insert short time period) that electrical standard changes, jut a little bit.<p>Love you FireFox, but this making me think of dropping support for the browser.
======
vgnet
I suggest you check the Extended Support Release, tailored for your usecase:
<http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/>

For some context:

[https://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01/10/delivering-a-
mozill...](https://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01/10/delivering-a-mozilla-
firefox-extended-support-release/)

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise>

------
cafletch
Unfortunately I do not control the desktops of clients connecting to my
products. I like the ESR though, thanks for the links.

